# My HP Deskjet 722c only prints pink!!!



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

The Cartridge is new so it's not that there's not any ink left, but it still only prints in the colors pink and black. Any help!!?!?!?!??!


----------



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

Please help. I have a 300 point project due tomorrow that needs to be printed. I can't print the images pink.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the self test to see if all the colors are printing.

1) With the printer powered on, press and hold the POWER button.

2) Press and release the RESUME button FOUR TIMES

3) Release the POWER button.

When I have seen this problem in the past it was due to a dried up cartridge. If the above test just prints black and red (magenta) I would remove the color cartridge and wipe the print head with a soft cloth. Try the self test again. If it has not changed, return the cartridge for another one. If you are unable to return the cartidge, you will have to buy another one to fix this.


----------



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay, so I did the test and the paper came out with 2 black blocks and 1 red block. I took the cartridge out and cleaned the copper colored thing, which I believe is the head, with a soft cloth, did the thing again and it was still only pink and black.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This tells you you are not getting any blue or yellow ink out of the cartridge. You can try to clean it again. If this does not work, the only option is to get another cartridge.


----------



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help


----------



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

Alright, had a new cardtridge in my drawer and the self test prints blue yellow and red. I'm super Happy now, thanks! Sucks I have to throw out a new one that only prints red.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

HP 722c, Very good printer. Slow but very reliable.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might want to check with HP before you toss the bad one. I think they guarantee them for 2 years from the date of purchase.


----------

